# Sticky  Total Mass Construction



## Chelsea

Ok this is the fresh new journal to document everything after the British finals where i placed 6th out of 25 and got an invite to the world Championships, pics below:







































































*The Plan:*

Put on as much lean size as possible, specifically legs and even more specifically, hamstrings. Then compete in the superheavyweights, most likely 2BroPro's show.

Also i just want to get crazy strong ang big everywhere and come back to the stage with a complete package that will make people look at me and think "wtf has that guy been doing for the last year".

*Supplements:*

I take a lot of health supplements now as this has become really important and i take regular blood pressure readings as mine was realtively high about 6 months ago - systolic was 167! If anyone wants me to detail what i take and why then just let me know and i will post.

*Super Supplements:*

I mainly use Neuro Pharma for everything, unless they happen to be out of stock and therefore i would use Sphinx most likely.

Currently on - NP - Test E, NPP and Tren Ace - the Tren Ace is mainly in there as i had some left over from the show.

Jabbing schedule - 0.5ml Test E, 1ml NPP, 0.5ml Tren Ace eod - this equates to:

375mg Test E, 300mg NPP, 150mg Tren ace per week.

Also used up the last of my Test Prop pretty much straight after the show to get some Test in there asap.









Bodyweight has absolutely rocketed up even on such a small amount and that's without using any GH or Insulin, i've literally just let my body use the rebound and grow. Strength is through the roof too, the last couple of shows i did before this i lost a lot of strenght and i think that was down to poor carb timing with regards to training, then over dieting.

*Recent Progress:*

First of all....yes i was in a sunbed shop! This was taken on Thursday 25.10.18 so just under 2 weeks after the show, feeling as full as a house and lean still too as i havent binged like a complete moron and ive just upped my main meals especailly those around the workouts where i need it.


----------



## Chelsea

*The Plan Continued:*

So i plan to stay on this cycle up until the first week of December so that will give me 6 weeks after the show to best utilise my rebound and pack on as much lean mass as possible.

I may factor in some post workout Slin just to shuttle those calories right where i need them to aid recovery, Gh will stay out for the moment as i really feel i dont need it right now being lean, but when it does come back in, i'll be using Hyge as usual as i think its fcking awesome.

I'll be keeping this as up to date as possible, any questions, fire away


----------



## Sub97

In.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Jordan08

Looks like the Best back on the stage.


----------



## anna1

Good luck @Chelsea

looking at this line up I don't see how you got 6th place but oh well , best is yet to come

x


----------



## unclezillion

heading nicely in the right direction :thumb

no 60 had big legs so we can see what they prefer in that respect

what sort of abs are they going for? the pregnant look?

don't ride your bike with flip flops  bust my toe today doing that


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> In.
> 
> Good luck mate.


 Good to have you mate.



Jordan08 said:


> Looks like the Best back on the stage.


 Haha, yea back is a fairly strong point for me 



anna1 said:


> Good luck @Chelsea
> 
> looking at this line up I don't see how you got 6th place but oh well , best is yet to come
> 
> x


 Yea a few people have said the same but never mind i suppose, i think im far better fitted in Class 1 to be honest x



unclezillion said:


> heading nicely in the right direction :thumb
> 
> no 60 had big legs so we can see what they prefer in that respect
> 
> what sort of abs are they going for? the pregnant look?
> 
> don't ride your bike with flip flops  bust my toe today doing that


 Yea 60 had very good legs and a nice tight waist.

Hahahaha who knows mate.


----------



## swole troll

@Chelsea id be interested in your health supp regime

ive always been health conscious and 99% of my supplements always been geared toward health


----------



## Chelsea

swole troll said:


> @Chelsea id be interested in your health supp regime
> 
> ive always been health conscious and 99% of my supplements always been geared toward health


 Strom Support Max, Astragalus, Krill Oil, Vit D, Curcumin and Ashwaghanda.

Main concern for me is blood pressures so as long as i keep that in check im all good.


----------



## Chelsea

*Legs for the first time after the show went like this - this will just be a list of the top weight sets to keep it brief:*

Pendulum Squats - 60kg x 11 then 45kg x 5 drop set.

Hacks - 60kg x 10, rest pause another 5 then another 2.

Hacks variation - 120 x 12

Extensions - 65kg x 15 + 6

Lunges - 10kg kettle bells x 24

Calf Raise - 210kg x 16 + 10 rest pause

*The above was done Tuesday 16th October 2 days post show.*

*The below was last nights session, all thats changed is extra calories along with some Test E and NPP, dropped all orals.*

Pendulums - 70kg x 10 then and extra 2 after about a 30s break.

Hacks - 110kg x 10-12

Hacks Variation - 200kg x 10 reps

Lunges - 16kg kettle bells x 20

Extensions - full stack x 15 + 6 after a 10s rest.

*As you can see in 2 weeks my weights have absolutely rocketed up, obviously an increase is to be expected post show but this is just crazy, im almost up to my Pb's on my last blast and im using a fraction of the dose and im a stone lighter. *

*Extremely happy.*


----------



## Chelsea

Pre workout meal - 110g pats, 25g Whey isolate, then some milk and peanut butter.

View attachment 165011
View attachment 165013


----------



## Dr Gearhead

Chelsea said:


> Pre workout meal - 110g pats, 25g Whey isolate, then some milk and peanut butter.


 How long before you work out after that ? Do you take anything intra ?


----------



## Chelsea

Dr Gearhead said:


> How long before you work out after that ? Do you take anything intra ?


 I have this at 3pm then train at 4:20 - intra will be Eaa's and some Pepto Pro.


----------



## unclezillion

none of your little toe breaks here. :axe: my first accident in 40+ years of riding all because of the wrong footwear. Be careful on that Harley


----------



## Chelsea

unclezillion said:


> none of your little toe breaks here. :axe: my first accident in 40+ years of riding all because of the wrong footwear. Be careful on that Harley


 Haha will do mate.


----------



## Chelsea

I really didnt expect for chest to go so well last night:

Flat - 150kg x 11 reps! Think thats almost a PB considering im only 2.5 weeks post show!! Got 9 clean on my own too and only got a tiny spot for 2.

Incline - 120kg x 13! Again another ridiculous jump, last week i only did 110kg and i think i got 10!

Dumbell Flye's - 38kg's x 11 or 12 i think, will be well into the 40's soon enough.

Great session, arms was really good too but too long to list.

Actually been struggling with a slight cold this week so thought training would have suffered, clearly not.


----------



## Chelsea

Sadly it was recorded on an old phone so my own one didnt cut out the music when it recorded but heres the 120kg x 13:


----------



## Sub97

It's a joke how easy you make that look!


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> It's a joke how easy you make that look!


 Haha that was basically straight after 150kg x 11 too


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


> Haha that was basically straight after 150kg x 11 too


 pr**k.


----------



## BestBefore1989

In - like all your journals, I will follow with interest.


----------



## Sasnak

As above


----------



## dbol Kid

well done mate, you looked awesome on stage. Shows how much work you have put in over the years.

It was a very good line up too so 6th place is good, and im sure you will place better in a years time bud.

Do you have a coach or do you do all your own nutrition and training?


----------



## Chelsea

BestBefore1989 said:


> In - like all your journals, I will follow with interest.





Sasnak said:


> As above





dbol Kid said:


> well done mate, you looked awesome on stage. Shows how much work you have put in over the years.
> 
> It was a very good line up too so 6th place is good, and im sure you will place better in a years time bud.
> 
> Do you have a coach or do you do all your own nutrition and training?


 Thanks everyone, good to have you.

Cheers mate, nah i coach myself basically using everything ive learned and studied over the years.


----------



## dbol Kid

Chelsea said:


> Thanks everyone, good to have you.
> 
> Cheers mate, nah i coach myself basically using everything ive learned and studied over the years.


 That's pretty awesome mate, well pleased for you and can't wait to see how you get on in the future


----------



## Pancake'

IN

Congrats on last show mate, looked wicked, back and delts always look insane imo. barely posting of late, but will follow as when I can, best of luck.


----------



## Chelsea

Pancake' said:


> IN
> 
> Congrats on last show mate, looked wicked, back and delts always look insane imo. barely posting of late, but will follow as when I can, best of luck.


 Thanks mate appreciate it.


----------



## Chelsea

Little clip from last Friday where i thought i had 260kg on the bar but it was actually 280kg:


----------



## Chelsea

And bench was up again this week - 155kg x 10 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chelsea said:


> And bench was up again this week - 155kg x 10 reps


 strong as [email protected]@k mate! right now Id be over the moon with just 1 rep at 155,


----------



## TURBS

Chelsea said:


> Little clip from last Friday where i thought i had 260kg on the bar but it was actually 280kg:


 Impressive :thumb


----------



## Chelsea

BestBefore1989 said:


> strong as [email protected]@k mate! right now Id be over the moon with just 1 rep at 155,


 Haha cheers mate. I still reckon i have a rep on 200kg in there.



T3RBO said:


> Impressive :thumb


 Cheers mate.


----------



## Chelsea

So annoyingly it seems that i pulled my left hip flexor, gonna attempt to train legs tonight but im not holding out too much hope as its quite sore.

Strength is still going through the roof, managed to get 140kg shoulder press yesterday for 9 reps, then lopped off 15kg a side and went for a few more, video to be uploaded shortly.

Absolutely loving Test, NPP and also thrown in 2iu Hyge on training days just to keep any fat gain to a minimum and to enhance recovery before i go to Dubai in just over 2 weeks.

Also thrown in 1 tab of Clen as of last Thursday, weight before was 18st 3lbs and this morning i was 17st 13lbs and thats without any cardio or diet changes, just compounds my belied that Clen is the best fat burner on the market.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Chelsea

Just in case anyone questioned the weight...


----------



## Sub97

Chelsea said:


>


 I reckon you deserve and extra rep for facial expressions mate


----------



## simonboyle

Chelsea said:


> Ok this is the fresh new journal to document everything after the British finals where i placed 6th out of 25 and got an invite to the world Championships, pics below:
> 
> View attachment 164929
> View attachment 164931
> 
> 
> View attachment 164933
> View attachment 164935
> 
> 
> View attachment 164937
> View attachment 164939
> 
> 
> View attachment 164941
> View attachment 164943
> 
> 
> View attachment 164945
> View attachment 164947
> 
> 
> *The Plan:*
> 
> Put on as much lean size as possible, specifically legs and even more specifically, hamstrings. Then compete in the superheavyweights, most likely 2BroPro's show.
> 
> Also i just want to get crazy strong ang big everywhere and come back to the stage with a complete package that will make people look at me and think "wtf has that guy been doing for the last year".
> 
> *Supplements:*
> 
> I take a lot of health supplements now as this has become really important and i take regular blood pressure readings as mine was realtively high about 6 months ago - systolic was 167! If anyone wants me to detail what i take and why then just let me know and i will post.
> 
> *Super Supplements:*
> 
> I mainly use Neuro Pharma for everything, unless they happen to be out of stock and therefore i would use Sphinx most likely.
> 
> Currently on - NP - Test E, NPP and Tren Ace - the Tren Ace is mainly in there as i had some left over from the show.
> 
> Jabbing schedule - 0.5ml Test E, 1ml NPP, 0.5ml Tren Ace eod - this equates to:
> 
> 375mg Test E, 300mg NPP, 150mg Tren ace per week.
> 
> Also used up the last of my Test Prop pretty much straight after the show to get some Test in there asap.
> 
> View attachment 164951
> 
> 
> Bodyweight has absolutely rocketed up even on such a small amount and that's without using any GH or Insulin, i've literally just let my body use the rebound and grow. Strength is through the roof too, the last couple of shows i did before this i lost a lot of strenght and i think that was down to poor carb timing with regards to training, then over dieting.
> 
> *Recent Progress:*
> 
> First of all....yes i was in a sunbed shop! This was taken on Thursday 25.10.18 so just under 2 weeks after the show, feeling as full as a house and lean still too as i havent binged like a complete moron and ive just upped my main meals especailly those around the workouts where i need it.
> 
> View attachment 164953


 Hope it doesn't sound insulating, but I'd say only place you need to improve is hamies and calves a little, as you say.

Looking sharp on stage.


----------



## Chelsea

Sub97 said:


> I reckon you deserve and extra rep for facial expressions mate


 Damn right, some serious gurning went into that set!



simonboyle said:


> Hope it doesn't sound insulating, but I'd say only place you need to improve is hamies and calves a little, as you say.
> 
> Looking sharp on stage.


 Cheers mate, 100% on the hammies. They are getting battered this year.


----------



## arbffgadm100

Dude

What's your current training look like? I see the videos (awesome btw), but haven't see you set out recently what the day to day lifting, sets X reps, etc is.

If I've missed it somewhere, just say and I'll go look.

Thanks


----------



## Chelsea

arbffgadm100 said:


> Dude
> 
> What's your current training look like? I see the videos (awesome btw), but haven't see you set out recently what the day to day lifting, sets X reps, etc is.
> 
> If I've missed it somewhere, just say and I'll go look.
> 
> Thanks


 Monday - Quads dominant, Hams and Calves.

Tuesday - Chest, Bi's and Tri's.

Wednesday - Rest.

Thursday - Back, Hams and Calves - usually throw in a quad widowmaker on the end here (20 reps).

Friday - Shoulders, Bi's and Tri's.

Saturday - Rest.

Sunday - Rest.


----------



## arbffgadm100

Chelsea said:


> Monday - Quads dominant, Hams and Calves.
> 
> Tuesday - Chest, Bi's and Tri's.
> 
> Wednesday - Rest.
> 
> Thursday - Back, Hams and Calves - usually throw in a quad widowmaker on the end here (20 reps).
> 
> Friday - Shoulders, Bi's and Tri's.
> 
> Saturday - Rest.
> 
> Sunday - Rest.


 Sorry, yeah.. saw that mate.. just wondered if you outline your sets x reps structure for the main work sets of exercises you are trying to progress... or is it just a case of see where it goes on the day and try to beat the log book?

Thanks again.


----------



## Ferenor

Following


----------



## Chelsea

So the hip flexor is all good now and i had a wicked session for legs, went for more volume just in case and they were battered, doms were there until today!

Chest was equally good on Tuesday:

160kg x 9






130kg x 10


----------



## big_jim_87

Ah still here then bud

Hope your well


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Ah still here then bud
> 
> Hope your well


 Certainly am mate although i havent been online for a while, you back here regularly now?

Congrats on the recent shows!! Looked awesome mate.


----------



## Chelsea

So, been a little while since i was on here as i went to Dubai and had an awesome time, was off training for a week and felt good to rest, live a normal life and have some fun.

Back at it this week though, Shoulders done on Monday and Legs done last night, just kinda catching up what i had left to do really.

Still having physio on my forearm, actually she is loosening up the whole chest area too as im ridiculously tight from years of training and no stretching. Have also begun post workout stretching too, especially for chest, hopefully that should help free up the muscle to aid growth.

Cruise is in full swing, only jabbed for the first time on Monday night, 0.5ml NP Test 400 in the quad, trying to keep the cruise as low as possible so when i blast back up, my body has a big reaction to it.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Certainly am mate although i havent been online for a while, you back here regularly now?
> 
> Congrats on the recent shows!! Looked awesome mate.


 Semi... keeping a log but keeping to mostly just that atm

Thanks bud, you had a good season too I see congrats bud


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> Semi... keeping a log but keeping to mostly just that atm
> 
> Thanks bud, you had a good season too I see congrats bud


 Fair play, i'll keep an eye out.

Thanks dude, a little disappointing at the Brits but more than happy just winning a show tbh.

Taking as much time as i need now to bring up my legs, all input is welcome.


----------



## Pancake'

Chelsea said:


> Taking as much time as i need now to bring up my legs, all input is welcome.


 Volume, supersets, dropsets, forced reps, pre exhausting, odd partial reps and ultra high rep ranges.

8-15 - Squats

15-25 - Leg Press/Lunge

25-50 - Leg Curl/Extensions

I believe a side from foundation work, but actually building/maximising bodybuilder esque like legs to be a case of volume and just getting as much blood possible into legs to be very effective. everyone I know with sick legs isn't squatting below 8 reps and is leg pressing for sets around 20 many don't even emphasise a barbell squat anymore, instead preferring the hack and pendulum.

Consider RDL's with dumbbells. better mind to muscle connection. only issue is the gym's dumbbell rack. I would smash a lying leg curl for 4 heavy sets striving for 15-25 then dropset for 2 sets 25-50 fill with blood, then dumbbell RDL's 5 sets 8-15 done.

Abductor & Adductor machines are worth mentioning. it's just food for thought, ultimately it's all trial & error. legs are a different ball game, my upper body will grow from singles on OHP and Bench, my lower body not so much in relation to a higher volume approach.

Wish you all the best anyway, merry xmas & happy new year.


----------



## big_jim_87

I had a massive reply typed out about how more frequency is the key then just thought... if legs are the real weakness try an upper lower split or even fortitude training.

Ft has some serious frequency and look at David Henry... his legs have always been an issue and tbh still are but that's genetic and he has managed to improve them loads... remember it's always best to look to the guy who improved on a weakness then the guy who always had freaky parts... Think David Henry or Branch Warren... I'd ask Branch about his back and David about his legs... most would assume it's best to ask the other way around...

Maybe worth a shot...


----------



## unclezillion

Chelsea said:


> Still having physio on my forearm, actually she is loosening up the whole chest area too as im ridiculously tight from years of training and no stretching. Have also begun post workout stretching too, especially for chest, hopefully that should help free up the muscle to aid growth.


 i had big problems with my forearms that took just about a year to go away. I seemed to pull them again every time I washed my bum in the shower. Get your Mrs on the case 

we all know the importance of stretching but often don't do it adequately. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Chelsea

Pancake' said:


> Volume, supersets, dropsets, forced reps, pre exhausting, odd partial reps and ultra high rep ranges.
> 
> 8-15 - Squats
> 
> 15-25 - Leg Press/Lunge
> 
> 25-50 - Leg Curl/Extensions
> 
> I believe a side from foundation work, but actually building/maximising bodybuilder esque like legs to be a case of volume and just getting as much blood possible into legs to be very effective. everyone I know with sick legs isn't squatting below 8 reps and is leg pressing for sets around 20 many don't even emphasise a barbell squat anymore, instead preferring the hack and pendulum.
> 
> Consider RDL's with dumbbells. better mind to muscle connection. only issue is the gym's dumbbell rack. I would smash a lying leg curl for 4 heavy sets striving for 15-25 then dropset for 2 sets 25-50 fill with blood, then dumbbell RDL's 5 sets 8-15 done.
> 
> Abductor & Adductor machines are worth mentioning. it's just food for thought, ultimately it's all trial & error. legs are a different ball game, my upper body will grow from singles on OHP and Bench, my lower body not so much in relation to a higher volume approach.
> 
> Wish you all the best anyway, merry xmas & happy new year.


 Good shout actually mate and i agree, a lot of people with some serious wheels always smash out loads of reps rather than hitting just 4-6.

Will give dumbell RDL's a go too actually, i remember doing them before and they felt more comfortable and less stress on my lower back which is a bonus.

Thansk for the insight mate, its very much appreciated.



big_jim_87 said:


> I had a massive reply typed out about how more frequency is the key then just thought... if legs are the real weakness try an upper lower split or even fortitude training.
> 
> Ft has some serious frequency and look at David Henry... his legs have always been an issue and tbh still are but that's genetic and he has managed to improve them loads... remember it's always best to look to the guy who improved on a weakness then the guy who always had freaky parts... Think David Henry or Branch Warren... I'd ask Branch about his back and David about his legs... most would assume it's best to ask the other way around...
> 
> Maybe worth a shot...


 How would an upper and lower split work then? I take it you must have different "upper" days similar to push/pull/legs right?

Thing is, i dont think its genetics, its was just a long time with injuries and now they have to play catch up, so i just want the most effective method really.

When i was cranking out reps on the pendulum squats my legs grew a lot actually and even after both shows the strength has stayed right up so hopefully for the next blast they should really respond.

Open to any ideas though dude.


----------



## Chelsea

unclezillion said:


> i had big problems with my forearms that took just about a year to go away. I seemed to pull them again every time I washed my bum in the shower. Get your Mrs on the case
> 
> we all know the importance of stretching but often don't do it adequately. Onwards and upwards


 hahahahaha! Well, stretching is going to be a good part of my workouts now, cant neglect it anymore and should help with some extra growth.


----------



## Imdone88

Chelsea said:


> hahahahaha! Well, stretching is going to be a good part of my workouts now, cant neglect it anymore and should help with some extra growth.


 What do you use for monitoring your blood pressure mate? I have machine from boots, I'm not sure how accurate it is.

How long did you have high blood pressure? Mines has been borderline for a year and I was placed on ramipril for a short period before being taken off it, pressures came back down when I came off of course. But they have gone up to 140/90 somedays lately and I'm not even using. But my diet is horrific and I'm not training so there's that.

I intend to be more health conscious now than I ever have been when it comes to using gear.


----------



## BestBefore1989

@Chelsea No updates for 6 weeks and Ive not seen you post elsewhere.

Hope your OK mate and just busy with life.


----------



## Chelsea

BestBefore1989 said:


> @Chelsea No updates for 6 weeks and Ive not seen you post elsewhere.
> 
> Hope your OK mate and just busy with life.


 Appreciate the concern mate but im all good, apart from having back to back colds for the last 2 weeks and barely training which is very frustrating especially when cruising, although im trying to tell myself the rest is good for me.

I'll be posting more now that im a little better, even thinking about getting a little GoPro to film my training with, might make it interesting.....maybe!

Blast shouldnt be too far away either, been cruising since the end of November so almost a good couple of months now, so i reckon first couple weeks of Feb i will back on a decent amount of gear and back on Gh finally!!! Havent had that since 2 weeks before my show in October!! Cant wait haha.

Getting bloods done this Monday too at my GP's so will be interesting to see what Liver and Kidney functions are saying deep into a cruise.


----------



## Chelsea

First time benching properly for 3 week due to being ill 140kg x 8 then 1 rest paused rep which i should have done 2 with really.


----------



## arbffgadm100

Chelsea said:


> First time benching properly for 3 week due to being ill 140kg x 8 then 1 rest paused rep which i should have done 2 with really.


 Jealous!!

Haha.


----------



## Chelsea

Bloods done with the GP this morning, they reckon i'll have results back by Thursday so i will update everyone then.


----------



## Chelsea

In case anyone misses the post in the main section, here were my blood test results during my cruise on NP Test 400:


----------



## Chelsea

So im still cruising but im starting to look at hitting a cycle now, or maybe even just throwing in some Hyge, seeing how much that gives me then introduce some Deca and some Mast.


----------



## jeffj

Hows it all going mate?


----------



## Chelsea

jeffj said:


> Hows it all going mate?


 All good apart from having a chest infection for the last 3 weeks, antibiotics for the last week and its almost gone thank god.

Still cruising actaully and didnt even throw in the Hyge due to the chest infection so im hoping for a big response when i go back on cycle properly.


----------



## Heavyassweights

in for fresh mrs pics


----------



## unclezillion

is this thread dead?


----------



## Chelsea

unclezillion said:


> is this thread dead?


 Nah im back mate, had a bit of a stressful private life but all good now so i will be keeping this up to date now.


----------



## Chelsea

So, started a new cycle last week after cruising since the end of November! I wanted some proper time off after competing twice and therefore using drugs that i wouldnt usually - Tren, Halo Winny and Clen.

New cycle:

800mg NP Test 400

300mg NP Mast E

200mg NP NPP - i may try to get a 3rd ml in of this per week or potentially just throw full blown Deca in there and save jabbing so much.

GH has started again too, gotta get in the habit of remembering to actually take it though, starting at a modest 4iu eod before bed. Once i get more regular with this i will begin taking it 1hr pre training as i always found that great for mass building.

No Slin as of yet, perhaps then the above starts (Gh pre workout) i will start using very small amounts alongside it.


----------



## Matt6210

Chelsea said:


> So, started a new cycle last week after cruising since the end of November! I wanted some proper time off after competing twice and therefore using drugs that i wouldnt usually - Tren, Halo Winny and Clen.
> 
> New cycle:
> 
> 800mg NP Test 400
> 
> 300mg NP Mast E
> 
> 200mg NP NPP - i may try to get a 3rd ml in of this per week or potentially just throw full blown Deca in there and save jabbing so much.
> 
> GH has started again too, gotta get in the habit of remembering to actually take it though, starting at a modest 4iu eod before bed. Once i get more regular with this i will begin taking it 1hr pre training as i always found that great for mass building.
> 
> No Slin as of yet, perhaps then the above starts (Gh pre workout) i will start using very small amounts alongside it.


 How do you run your slin bro?


----------



## Chelsea

Matt6210 said:


> How do you run your slin bro?


 Not using it yet mate, but i would usually start with 4iu pre workout then later down the line add 4iu post workout. Gh would be taken 1hr pre training.


----------



## Matt6210

Chelsea said:


> Not using it yet mate, but i would usually start with 4iu pre workout then later down the line add 4iu post workout. Gh would be taken 1hr pre training.


 You explain your nutrition and sups around taking 4iu pre and 4iu post plz mate, be interested in trying this method.


----------



## Chelsea

Matt6210 said:


> You explain your nutrition and sups around taking 4iu pre and 4iu post plz mate, be interested in trying this method.


 3pm - 60g oats - dry weight with 1 scoope whey isolate, +1 apple

4pm - jab slin then start to sip, PeptoPro with Cyclic Dextrin.

5pm - as training starts to end start drinking shake - 2 scoops whey isolate 1/scoop Cyclic Dextrin.

6:30pm - solid meal - 200g+ meat with 200g+ rice


----------



## Chelsea

2 weeks into cycle and weights are increasing well already. This was 240kg x 7 reps:






300kg for 1 rep is the target.


----------



## Chelsea

And here's the bent over rows that followed - 180kg x 10


----------



## Chelsea

In other news, today is the first day i noticed that my fingers are pulsating slightly due to the GH, havent had that feeling in such a long time. Not everyone gets it but i always find when i start using it again, i get this side effect, it soon subsides after being on for a little while.

Still just taking it pre bed for the moment for ease. If i train on the weekend then i will take it 1hr pre training.


----------



## Distal2018

Chelsea said:


> SGH has started again too, gotta get in the habit of remembering to actually take it though, starting at a modest 4iu eod before bed. Once i get more regular with this i will begin taking it 1hr pre training as i always found that great for mass building.
> 
> No Slin as of yet, perhaps then the above starts (Gh pre workout) i will start using very small amounts alongside it.


 Mate, will you be keeping the 4iu before bed as well as 4iu pre workout?


----------



## Chelsea

Distal2018 said:


> Mate, will you be keeping the 4iu before bed as well as 4iu pre workout?


 Just pre bed for the moment mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights

do you barbell squat mate? just curious x

answer alongside pics of current mrs, ex mrs or any female would be great


----------



## Distal2018

Chelsea said:


> Just pre bed for the moment mate.


 Will you be bumping up to 4iu twice daily as part of your bulk?

Im also getting the Hyge 200iu kits (pretty much after your recommendation) and was going to use 8iu daily but am undecided as to how and if I'm going to split the dose.


----------



## Chelsea

Heavyassweights said:


> do you barbell squat mate? just curious x
> 
> answer alongside pics of current mrs, ex mrs or any female would be great


 I've actually just started doing safety bar squats as regular back squats always end up with me pulling my lower left back.

:lol: such a perv



Distal2018 said:


> Will you be bumping up to 4iu twice daily as part of your bulk?
> 
> Im also getting the Hyge 200iu kits (pretty much after your recommendation) and was going to use 8iu daily but am undecided as to how and if I'm going to split the dose.


 I will be going from 4iu pre bed eod to 4iu pre bed ed.

I wouldnt jump straigh in at 8iu mate, you'll get a lot out of 4iu ed or eod first, plus it will last longer.

Always try to get the most out of as little as possible.


----------



## Distal2018

Chelsea said:


> I've actually just started doing safety bar squats as regular back squats always end up with me pulling my lower left back.
> 
> :lol: such a perv
> 
> I will be going from 4iu pre bed eod to 4iu pre bed ed.
> 
> I wouldnt jump straigh in at 8iu mate, you'll get a lot out of 4iu ed or eod first, plus it will last longer.
> 
> Always try to get the most out of as little as possible.


 Ok mate thanks for that.

Just to clarify, you feel that pre bed is the most effective time to dose.

Also, if you were to up the dose to say 8iu, would you split it or stick to pre bed?


----------



## stand_23

Hi mate,

how many shots per week do you do, running the cycle your doing ?


----------



## philippeb

Just wondering.
Are you using any whey?

If not, any reasons why? do you feel a difference from whey to commong chicken ?


----------



## arnold reeves

Hi good luck for the next one its been an interesting read your phisique is there or thereabouts i would now concentrate on weak points ( not that i can see many) maybe hams outer sweep quad . Overall looking awsome though keep it up


----------

